# Quick and easy way to attach rhinestones to shirt



## amyblink (May 29, 2009)

I need the most down and dirty basic way to attach rhinestones to a t-shirt. I have an 18 mo. old daughter who loves spiderman and I can't find girly shirts.

I need to screen on an image and affix a ton of rhinestones to make it shine. 

She will destroy the shirts quickly so I don't need anything fancy or expensive. I plan on going to an arts and crafts store this weekend.

I really appreciate any advice you can give.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You may want to rethink adding rhinestones to a shirt for an 18 month old child.
The glue on most hot-fix rhinestones is fairly strong but there isn't a guarantee that a child can't chew or pick them off. Same goes if you use fabric glue.
I won't put anything on an item for a child that can become detached and possibly swallowed posing a choking hazard.


----------



## amyblink (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for your concern. She has been wearing rhinestones and glitter since she was born and we've been good so far. The rhinestones are very small and she is great about not putting things in her mouth.

I am still looking for suggestions as to ways to put shirts together for her.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

use rhine-studs instead they are mostly lead free and stick muck better than the rhinestones


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

This link might help you.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thans for directing them there island girl, i have been wonderfully busy and did not see this,
Sandy jo


----------

